# ElectroVibe Mini Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Big Monk (Nov 5, 2021)

I can’t flippin’ wait.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice. Honestly, I never use the speed stomp switch..


----------



## taxfree (Nov 17, 2021)

If possible, I would put a "cancel" switch and a jack for external speed control. Daphon wah pedals are great for this.


----------

